# LGC1 Dolby Atmos from tv to headphones



## s.a802 (Oct 31, 2011)

I’ve been trying to figure out for the last few days if it is at all possible to use the Dolby atmos built into the lgc1 with headphones, from what I’ve read it may be possible with hdmi arc headphones but even if it did work I would still only get the standard atmos audio and not the atmos headphones audio.
So I’m just looking to see if anyone can give me a definitive answer on this.


----------

